# Anyone Here Know Much About Mental Health?



## Hollowsong (Oct 3, 2022)

Someone I know is going through a lot, and I feel like I need to help her, but I have no clue how. I tried to research it on the internet, but I'm just as lost as when I started. I don't know what to do and was hoping someone else would. I know this probably isn't the right place to ask, but I don't know what else to do. If anyone thinks they might be able to give me some advice, DM me, but be warned, I will be taking about potentially triggering subjects.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 10, 2022)

Tell them to go to a psychiatrist and get medication?


----------



## lonipover (Oct 11, 2022)

just make sure they know that you're there for them, and that you'd be happy to lend an unjudgmental ear.

sometimes just knowing that somebody who cares is there for you can make a world of difference.


----------



## Troj (Oct 11, 2022)

A layperson should only be expected to do so much for a person in serious distress or dire straits. Trained professionals and various types of organizations and agencies exist to provide therapy, treatment/medication, resources, referrals, and other help. If Googling the person's problem just makes you feel more overwhelmed and confused, that tells me this problem is likely above your pay grade, and that you can't take on the responsibility of "solving" or "fixing" it.

As a friend, you can provide a listening ear, suggestions, reassurance, and appropriate help and support within your means, and you can sometimes recommend or direct the person to agencies, authority figures, or professionals who can help in more meaningful ways.


----------

